
Boeing 737 Max certification flight could come within 'a few weeks': FAA - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-boeing-737max/boeing-737-max-certification-flight-could-come-within-a-few-weeks-faa-administrator-idUSKBN20S2SS
======
jiofih
Seeing “certification will come in the next few months” every couple months
since the accidents doesn’t really inspire confidence. Sounds like rushed
political efforts instead of truly concerted engineering to solve those issues
in due time.

I’m never stepping into one of these planes.

------
vanniv
Just in time for all air travel to cease!

(Airlines have grounded huge numbers of aircraft already anyway -- the last
thing any of them care about now is having more planes)

------
helloiloveyou
I'd like to know what plane I'm boarding when buying plane tickets; There is
no way I'm flying in a 737-800Max.

However I don't think that online services are sharing the plane model.
Shouldn't I have a right to know which plane I'm flying before buying?

~~~
Bluecobra
You can use a website such as Flightaware to determine the model. When the 737
Max flies again look for an aircraft type designator of B37M, B38M, B39M, and
B3XM.

[https://flightaware.com/live/aircrafttype/](https://flightaware.com/live/aircrafttype/)

------
beamatronic
When it finally returns to service I am sure it will have a long, successful
life - as a cargo plane.

------
Bluecobra
Hopefully they added emptying the trash out of the fuel tanks in the pre-
flight checklist...

~~~
birdyrooster
This is FOD FUD /s

------
cmurf
They're down from saying 'a few months' every few months. I guess this means a
few rounds of saying 'in a few weeks' every few weeks, which puts it back into
service around August?

------
raiyu
Regardless of how it goes i certainly wouldn’t get on one if they are cleared
to fly again

------
olliej
Assuming it's true, I wonder a) how much money Boeing "contributed" to the
process, and b) whether other aviation safety boards will pay attention to the
FAA's safety claims.

